# Frage zum Corsair AX760 Netzteil



## Dips3t (7. März 2013)

hi @ all

hätte da mal ne kleine schnelle frage: reicht das Corsair AX760 Netzteil aus für eine GTX 690? 

overclocking ist (noch) nicht geplant. 

über eine antwort würd ich mich freuen 

mfg
Dips


----------



## Dis.Grace (7. März 2013)

Hi,

also da das NT 760W hat und diese zum Großteil nutzen kann, die Karte aber "nur" 300W verbrauchen kann, sollte das locker ausreichen. Es sei denn du willst eine zweite GTX 690 einbauen oder beleuchtest dein Rechnerinnenleben mit nem 500W Baustrahler


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2013)

Wie wäre es mal mit dem Rest der Hardware? Dann kann man sehen was wirklich nötig ist. Hast du das NT schon, oder soll es erst noch gekauft werden?


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2013)

Hmmm, eine GTX690 ist jetzt nicht der Stromschlucker schlechthin:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 15) - ComputerBase
mit übertaktetem i7-3770k@4,5Ghz werden dort unter Spielelast nur etwa 410W gemessen...

Gruß


----------



## Dips3t (7. März 2013)

ich habe das netzteil noch nicht.

zum system:

Intel Core i7 3770K mit be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Gigabyte GTX 690
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB DDR3 - 1600 MHz
Corsair Graphite 600T
Samsung 840 120 GB
Western Digital 500 GB


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2013)

Da müßte man mit max. 600W bequem durchs Loch kommen. Man könnte dort zb zu dem BEQuiet E9 580CM greifen


----------

